

Ask HN: Learning movie CGI - godarderik

After watching movies such as Harry Potter and Avatar, I became interested in the CGI effects used in movies. I realize that these are done by huge teams, but I want to learn about how the effects are created and how to create simple ones myself. I'm a fairly experienced programmer, but I don't know much about graphics programming and absolutely nothing about 3D modeling. Can anyone suggest some resources to learn about this? I don't even know where to begin.
======
arctangent
It's a long time since I had a play with 3d tools but you could do worse than
start by grabbing a copy of Blender: <http://www.blender.org/>

------
vinced
www.fxphd.com

www.videocopilot.net

www.digitaltutors.com

www.thegnomonworkshop.com

Many More...

For the tools:

www.autodesk.com ( Maya, 3DSMAX, Softimage, Mudbox )

www.pixologic.com (Zbrush)

renderman.pixar.com (renderman)

www.mentalimages.com (mental-ray) Nvidia company

Many more....

Dev:

<http://developer.nvidia.com> (lots of resources)

Lots of stuff all over the net

